
My Tests Are Slow - drewhenson
https://truveris.github.io/articles/my-tests-are-slow/
======
tantalor
> Too, the database state is inspected to check for any side effects.

This is such a weird sentence. "Too,"? Replace with "Also,"

[https://stancarey.wordpress.com/2011/12/01/too-its-a-
strange...](https://stancarey.wordpress.com/2011/12/01/too-its-a-strange-
usage/)

